# Google- Fix IBS with Triphala - Deccan Chronicle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Fix IBS with Triphala**Deccan Chronicle**Irritable bowel syndrome* or IBS for short is indeed a great health nuisance. Characterised by abdominal cramps, diarrhoea, constipation and often lack of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

